# Louisiana Limit Jetty Trout



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

The wind has settle down and the seas have been less two feet. Green water has been the norm at the jetties and the trout fishing is fantastic. The trout are still spawning and should continue for a couple more weeks.

My open dates are the next two weeks are:

Thursday August 4th
Friday August 12th
Sunday August 14th

Let's go fishing!!


----------

